# Fishfinder recomendations



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I currently have a 100sx humminbird on my 12' jon boat. Im interested in upgrading my unit, i have 100-150 to spend and would like something with a speed/temp sensor as well. Any recomendations new or used?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Speed and temp together on $100 to $150 budget is going to be tough. Speed is read from a GPS signal calculation....GPS is almost out of the question. Maybe something like this? OR else keep your eyes open for something used??

http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-561-Sonar-Fishfinder/product/53521600/251194


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

flippin said it first. i havent seen anything with speed and temp around your price range. now i did get a good unit off ebay. it was still new but an older unit. but it has speed and temp and i got it for 135.00. it is a hummingbird wide panarama, and its a heck of a unit for 135.00. i cant remember if i had to pay for shipping or not. it was about this time last year when i bought it. so you might start checking ebay for something that will work for you. or somebody on here might have a good used unit thats for sale. good luck.
sherman


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I found a 570 for 130.00 new 110.00 used. also found a 570di for160.00 well see how the auctions go on ebay.


----------

